# ASAIN AROWANA



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

im just wondering why are asain arowanas illegal in the U.S.A

THANKS.......THEONE


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

endangered species


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Very good post for this forum. HahHaha

They are considered endangered, or partially endangered species. Over collection has led to decrease in numbers in the wild. Most if not all specimens in the hobby are farm raised I believe.

~Dj


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Unfortunately we have alot of retarted people in goverment who believe that people would buy Arrowannas that are coming from the wild when in actuallity all arrowanas are required to be electronically tagged by micro chip and scanned before leaving the country to prevent the capture of these treasures from the wild


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

May I add, that you can get a "FELONY", not misdemeanor or fine, but a felony and put in jail automatically???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_Moved to non-piranha discussion_


----------

